# Completing the petition



## kwilbourn (Feb 8, 2011)

I took the first steps tonight and met with some members of Knob Creek #401.  Secretary Randy Clifton, PM gave me a great deal of information and we talked for nearly an hour and a half.  I've decided that I will petition the lodge in the near future.  Mr. Clifton seemed to indicate his preference is sponsors know the petitioner for some time, and I will make an effort to get to know the members of the lodge better in the coming week; in fact I discovered tonight that a friend of a friend is the Senior Deacon.

My only concern is unlike many, I don't have any family members or close personal relations that are involved in Masonry.  References who really know me are hard to come by I'm afraid.  Any tips to build these connections and find quality references?  I have patience, so if the answer is get to know some more Masons and petition a few months down the road, that is perfectly ok with me.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 8, 2011)

You said it was his preference. A preference is not a rule. Also if you have a friend that is the senior deacon, I would ask him if there are any others he knows that would also know you. You might be surprised. Best way to get to know members is to show up at meetings and have dinner.


----------



## kwilbourn (Feb 8, 2011)

Beathard,

Thanks, and you are right a preference is certainly not a rule.  I will try and get in touch with my friend's friend who is the SD and see if he can help me out.  In the meantime, I will certainly show up for dinner and other open events.  Like I say, I really don't mind being patient, the best things in life take time.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 9, 2011)

kwilbourn said:


> I took the first steps tonight and met with some members of Knob Creek #401.  Secretary Randy Clifton, PM gave me a great deal of information and we talked for nearly an hour and a half.  I've decided that I will petition the lodge in the near future.  Mr. Clifton seemed to indicate his preference is sponsors know the petitioner for some time, and I will make an effort to get to know the members of the lodge better in the coming week; in fact I discovered tonight that a friend of a friend is the Senior Deacon.
> 
> My only concern is unlike many, I don't have any family members or close personal relations that are involved in Masonry.  References who really know me are hard to come by I'm afraid.  Any tips to build these connections and find quality references?  I have patience, so if the answer is get to know some more Masons and petition a few months down the road, that is perfectly ok with me.


 
Get all the signatures / references that you can who DO know you. Once you have all you can possibly get, then it is time to start getting to know the Brethren at the Lodge you wish to join. Those Brethren are not going to sign anything unless they believe that you will make a good Mason, but once they get to know you should not have any issues filling any empty spaces...


----------



## Benton (Feb 9, 2011)

Most Masons simply want to meet you, chat with you, and get a feel for you, you're background, who you are. They're putting their name on a piece of paper endorsing you, so of course they want to know something about you first. Just attend any open events, particularly dinners, etc, where you can get to know the men of the lodge, and allow them to get to know you. That's the best thing you can do.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2011)

I know one thing I have tried to do, it sit at a different table each time we sit for supper before the lodge meeting...this has really opened up opportunistic windows for casual conversation that has let me get to know brothers in my lodge and them know me.


----------



## kwilbourn (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen; I will keep your advice in mind and get to know as many people as I can in my local lodge.  There are two lodges that meet in the same building, alternating weeks.  According to Mr. Clifton, they share more than 20 members in common.  If my schedule permits, should I visit both lodges meetings, even though I have already decided which to petition?


----------



## Benton (Feb 9, 2011)

Sure, why not? It won't hurt, and you'll see the dual members on a regular basis. Won't be any harm in it if you decide to go that route, you'll just make more friends.


----------



## kwilbourn (Feb 9, 2011)

Moving right along.  Just got done chatting with the Senior Deacon that I recognized, will be attending open events for both lodges in the weeks ahead and meeting some more friends tomorrow evening for some social time.  Thanks for the advice and counsel everyone.  I'll update with my progress once there is something to report.


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 9, 2011)

You need not be concerned, that you do not have any long-term acquaintaces that are Masons. In our highly mobile society, your situation happens frequently. I would encourage you to continue to attend the events that the lodges in your area are hosting. You should be prepared to provide the names of at least 2-3 people who know you well, they need not be Masons. 

And it is perfectly permissible, to "shop" around at different lodges. You can decide if the schedule, location, etc. for each lodge is right for you. You may choose to petition a lodge, and later on, take out a dual membership with another lodge. (I belong to two lodges). And when you are a Master Mason, you have world-wide visitation privileges, at all Masonic lodges.


----------



## fairmanjd (Feb 9, 2011)

I've had an interesting experience at the lodge where I petitioned. I know one Past Master very well; but the gentlemen who signed my petition were the WM and his son, both whom I've  only met once. My other references are stationed in Japan; and they didn't seem too concerned about it when I had difficulty nailing down the exact Japanese address. I guess the investigative committee will be the ones who actually take down all the details. It's difficult because the address system and postal service doesn't exactly translate well.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Feb 10, 2011)

Kevin, I am in this lodge, did you show up for the last stated meeting? I don't recall meeting you, as you can see we are in the process of renovating the lodge and the dinning area was a bit chaotic to say the least. I would show up at the next stated meeting in March and get to meet a few of us, as for needing a signature, if you know Josh I will also gladly sign your petition at the next stated meeting (o; See you then. Oh I was the big ugly dude serving the chili last week!




kwilbourn said:


> Moving right along. Just got done chatting with the Senior Deacon that I recognized, will be attending open events for both lodges in the weeks ahead and meeting some more friends tomorrow evening for some social time. Thanks for the advice and counsel everyone. I'll update with my progress once there is something to report.


----------



## kwilbourn (Feb 10, 2011)

Steve,  I wasn't there on Monday.  I actually went and met with Randy on Tuesday night.  Meeting up with Josh and some others this evening to chat for a while.  I will be there for King Solomon's meeting on Monday, and certainly for Knob Creek at the next stated in March.  

Look forward to meeting and getting to know you.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Feb 10, 2011)

Knob Creek and King Solomon meet on Thursday evenings for practice. I am also in the Belton 166 lodge of course located in Belton, and we have our stated meetings on Thursady so I will not be there.  Looking forward to meeting you, if you have any question feel free to PM me with any questions

Steve Courtemanche



kwilbourn said:


> Steve, I wasn't there on Monday. I actually went and met with Randy on Tuesday night. Meeting up with Josh and some others this evening to chat for a while. I will be there for King Solomon's meeting on Monday, and certainly for Knob Creek at the next stated in March.
> 
> Look forward to meeting and getting to know you.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Apr 11, 2011)

Just thought that I would update Kevin's process, Kevin's petition was approved last week for Knob Creek Congrats Kevin!! 

Kevin I sent you an email, for the investigation see you next week sometime.


----------



## kwilbourn (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Steve!  I've replied to your email.

As Steve mentioned, I'm in the process of meeting with the investigative committee now after the lodge received my petition last week.  I'm excited about the journey ahead of me.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Apr 11, 2011)

Kevin, will Thursday @ 1730 at the Bodega Bean be good for you?


----------



## kwilbourn (May 2, 2011)

Well, I've met with all 3 investigators, and the lodge is casting the final ballot this evening.  I just returned from enjoying a great dinner and fellowship at the lodge and should know in just a couple of hours.  

Thanks Steve and everyone else at the lodge and on MoT who has helped me so far in this process.


----------



## kwilbourn (May 2, 2011)

Been home now about an hour; I've already gotten the results of the vote, the ayes have it. I have been informed that my initiation will take place Monday, May 16.  Very excited to take the first major step of this journey.


----------



## Stephen (May 2, 2011)

kwilbourn said:
			
		

> Been home now about an hour; I've already gotten the results of the vote, the ayes have it. I have been informed that my initiation will take place Monday, May 16.  Very excited to take the first major step of this journey.



Congrats. I just got my EA last week. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## relapse98 (May 3, 2011)

Congrats and good luck. Remember that every one of us had to do what you're doing.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (May 3, 2011)

Congratulations kwilbourn... Now get busy and get the work done so we can see this posting changed to that of a MM...


----------



## kwilbourn (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Stephen, it's good to know that even at this early stage I'm not in this alone.



relapse98 said:


> Congrats and good luck. Remember that every one of us had to do what you're doing.



Thank you relapse.  I'm looking forward to the work ahead.



Bro. Bennett said:


> Congratulations kwilbourn... Now get busy and get the work done so we can see this posting changed to that of a MM...



Absolutely!  Looking forward to jumping in to the work.  Thank you sir.


----------



## MikeMay (May 3, 2011)

The Initiation will be here before you know it, then the work begins....keep us informed on your progress! ;-)


----------



## S.Courtemanche (May 16, 2011)

Kevin, will receive the first degree in Masonry tonight, unfortunately I won't be able to attend (out of the state for two weeks) so good luck tonight Kevin and I hope you enjoy your journey  in Masonry


----------



## Stephen (May 16, 2011)

Congrats Kevin! Best of luck to you! Just relax your mind as much as possible and absorb as many details as you can. You'll do just fine!


----------



## kwilbourn (May 16, 2011)

S.Courtemanche said:


> Kevin, will receive the first degree in Masonry tonight, unfortunately I won't be able to attend (out of the state for two weeks) so good luck tonight Kevin and I hope you enjoy your journey in Masonry



Thanks Steve! Safe Travels.



Stephen said:


> Congrats Kevin! Best of luck to you! Just relax your mind as much as possible and absorb as many details as you can. You'll do just fine!



Stephen,  Thank you! I'll do my best.  Congrats on your upcoming FC as well.


----------



## Geeksgalore (May 19, 2011)

Well as far as I understand, Free and Accepted Masons is open to Mature Age (21) and a proper answer to Three questions.  We just Initiated a new Candidate last Tuesday from a completely different town as he had just moved to ours.  He was sponsored from three of his friends that are Lodge members in his old town.  We made a motion, sent out our investigating committee and then balloted in the standard manner, all were favourable.  He is now initiated and all our Brethren support him and will offer to help him with his work.


----------



## kwilbourn (Aug 2, 2011)

Just a quick update;  I returned my EA proficiency last night at our stated meeting.  I'd certainly had enough practice and it paid off.  Following the proficiency, I was passed to the degree of Fellow Craft, and that was quite an experience as well.  All in all, a very memorable night.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 2, 2011)

Congrats Brother. It was the same feeling I had on the night I was passed to FC.


----------

